# New cash for bank earnings



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

I purchased NA after report of loss for oil loans,but no CWB

Just placed 218k in trading account for next week bank sale earnings reports,hoping to get in at a discount

How are you looking at the sale price that is about to arrive


also purchased AQN,FTS,CSH.UN for about a lot,getting ready for retirement in 10 months


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Have leverage another 82 k

Oh fun


----------



## Hippie (Mar 2, 2016)

I thought i was a gamblin man....
Best of luck. I enjoy your posts.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Hippie said:


> I thought i was a gamblin man....
> Best of luck. I enjoy your posts.


200k is leveraged against the house I live in now that I will sell in march 2017

Rising rates,falling oil,loan loss

Should be able to pick up some banks after earnings reported

I did gamble a lot on FM all the way down to the 2.60 range,it worked out very well


----------

